# mobile home skirting



## sprucie (May 13, 2012)

I live in a mobile home, and I need replace the skirting on it. The previous owner used metal roofing as skirting, and it does nothing to keep rodents, scorpions, etc out. I have been looking at the different types of skirting, and the only type that would be affordable for me is the plastic skirting. It doesn't look sturdy, and I doubt it will do much to keep rodents, etc out. I was thinking of using 1/2" wonderboard, and making sure I use plenty of "bracing" behind it to attach the wonderboard to, and at some point parge over it to make it look more "aesthetically pleasing". Is this something that will work?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Just about every one I have seen that didn't use concrete block developed holes at one point or another. Frankly, the metal roofing is probably as good as anything you might get. If smooth enough and high enough, the rodents may have a difficult time climbing up to find a crack.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I used cement board. Dug a trench and buried it a few inches. We used 2x4s to brace behind it. It looks really good and hasn't developed any holes in 4 years, but it would be easy to patch if needed.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

sprucie said:


> I live in a mobile home, and I need replace the skirting on it. The previous owner used metal roofing as skirting, and it does nothing to keep rodents, scorpions, etc out. I have been looking at the different types of skirting, and the only type that would be affordable for me is the plastic skirting. It doesn't look sturdy, and I doubt it will do much to keep rodents, etc out. I was thinking of using 1/2" wonderboard, and making sure I use plenty of "bracing" behind it to attach the wonderboard to, and at some point parge over it to make it look more "aesthetically pleasing". Is this something that will work?


Someone must of done a bad job with installing that metal or your rodents have access to a cutting torch :shrug:


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

*snort* Love the image of a mouse with goggles and an oxy-ac torch to size.


----------



## sprucie (May 13, 2012)

When the guy installed it, he just left big holes EVERYWHERE, square cuts around pipes, etc. No cutting torches required for any rodents here! Guy claimed he was a "contractor":shocked:, I just hope he did a better job on other people's places than he did here. The roofing material he used has a wave pattern to it as most metal roofing does, and never bothered filling it in, so the ends are all open too. :smack At least I can re-use some of the roofing for a chicken coop.


----------



## sprucie (May 13, 2012)

Belfrybat, that is exactly what I had in mind, minus the wood. I don't want to take a chance with termites; I'm in FL, and they are everywhere! I was going to use pvc piping supports, and use tee fittings to add extra support behind it on the taller areas.


----------



## giles117 (Jun 22, 2012)

Metal roofing done right, buried a foot down should keep the pests out. Mice are amazing. The places they get into. I had a mouse climb my van and build a nest on top of the exhaust manifold in one day a few weeks back..


----------



## sprucie (May 13, 2012)

You hit the nail on the head, this guy had no clue, or just didn't care, and did not do it right. It is buried down a couple of inches, but there are huge holes in it everywhere. Mice can get in almost anywhere, and I dealt with them up north quite a bit, but never this destructive. These are rats/squirrels, and the latest is that they got into the a/c ducts, and died...try to get someone out to clean that! :flame: I need to find someone to rent me a jack russell/rat terrier to get these things!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Mobile home belly insulation and those foam ducts are an open invitation to varmints, plus there are huge holes around all the pipes. If you are going to keep everything out, you basically need to strip all that stuff from the underside and close all the holes then use spray insulation. I covered all the duct holes with plywood when I had the subfloors replaced. Unfortunately the people who got under the house to 'close the gaps' didn't do it right and I cannot get under there. Still get some rodents, but not quite as bad as before. It helps if you have gravel all around the house and no foundation plantings at all.


----------



## sprucie (May 13, 2012)

At this point, it's just not worth the money to re-do the underside of this place. It's a 1989, and I'm just trying to keep the worst of the problems under control. This is the first time the rodents have gotten into the a/c ducts, and hopefully re-doing the skirting will stop it. I did find that the rodents are very willing to chew through great stuff, so it would only be a matter of time before they'd be back doing it again. I really need to rent a jack russell/rat terrier for a couple of days. The dog I have now just makes friends with them!


----------

